# If you were an Officer of an Army, which sidearm today?



## Elmas (Sep 14, 2017)

My choice would be probably this one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 15, 2017)

I would probably select either a Glock 19, or CZ P10C. Small, lightweight, but still serviceable to fight with if required. As an officer, chances are that the pistol will live in the holster 24/7, until the annual re qualification.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Sep 16, 2017)

Maybe I'm too traditional, I just don't like the plastic fantastic pistols. 
CZ-75, or CZ-97 for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Fighterguy (Sep 20, 2017)

I'll go with the 1911 Commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2017)

I'll stick with my trusty Baretta 96A1.

Of course, I'd probably trade it in for a rifle though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Sep 21, 2017)

Either a Sig P220...






...or a full sized 1911...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Sep 21, 2017)

I was trained on the Browning mk 3 which I would still offer as my first choice. I have some people I know that were in the SAS and used the HK USP (special, as we called it) and it is well liked.

The standard side arm for the RAAF is the Glock 19 which they really like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jimbob (Sep 25, 2017)

1911A1 over all. 9mm has a large capacity but low stopping power. When you hit someone with the .45ACP they stay down. Hence the high capacity isn't needed if you know what you are doing.


----------



## Torch (Sep 26, 2017)

Sig P227, double stack .45,accurate,reliable and comfortable to shoot

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 26, 2017)

Jimbob said:


> 9mm has a large capacity but low stopping power. When you hit someone with the .45ACP they stay down. Hence the high capacity isn't needed if you know what you are doing.



Classic myth of the 45 ACP "stopping power".
No pistols have "stopping power", with the possible exception of some magnum calibers. All they are good for, .45 ACP included, is punching holes in a bad guy until something important is hit, or he bleeds out. Which is why shot placement is more important than the holes being a slightly larger diameter. A flatter shooting, greater penetrating cartridge combined with increased magazine capacity is the norm. The difference in energy between the 9X19mm and .45 ACP is much less then people generally think


----------



## Torch (Sep 26, 2017)

The latest 9mm technology is pretty impressive, not sure if those rounds are "legal" in warfare, are there still rules about what kind of rounds you can use?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 26, 2017)

Yes, the Hague Convention rules still apply, no expanding ammunition.


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 26, 2017)

The rules are there, they have not been updated in over a hundred years. 

Bullets that expand are bad. bullets that flip over end for end are fine.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 26, 2017)

Shortround6 said:


> Bullets that expand are bad. bullets that flip over end for end are fine.


yep, ridiculous. I think a lot of the debate and discussion about replacing the 5.56mm NATO cartridge (Or any cartridge for that matter) would be moot if they could just select the bullet type they wanted.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 26, 2017)

...aren't snipers allowed to use "hunting"-type bullets?


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 26, 2017)

It might be a bit of word-play. 
Many *match* bullets are made with "hollow points", in the sense that the lead core is inserted from the front of the jacket "cup" and then swagged to final shape. This leaves a full covering on the base of the bullet and a more uniform base which is critical to accuracy. Many military bullets have the lead core inserted from the rear so the nose is "solid" and there is a bit of exposed lead in the center of the base of the bullet. 

However the bullet makers make no claims as to how effective these bullets are on game and suggest very close versions that are labeled as hunting bullets for hunting. 
The Match bullets have a very small opening, uniform jacket thickness from front to back and not a lot of hollow space behind the "tip". 
The hunting bullets have a larger opening (less streamline but more certain expansion), perhaps a tapered jacket thickness or heat treatment (annealed?) and a larger hollow space. 

The match bullet may or may not expand, the jacket may just fold up on the hollow space instead of expanding outward. 

Since the match bullets are not "designed" to expand they fall into a grey area in regards to the international conventions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Sep 26, 2017)

What the troops on the sharp end of the stick are actually using, and what they're supposed to be using might vary.

How many autopsies do you think are done on dead terrorist ?

Do you think their commanding officer is doing a pat-down search on each man before he goes on patrol ?


----------



## Elvis (Sep 26, 2017)

Shortround6 said:


> It might be a bit of word-play.
> Many *match* bullets are made with "hollow points", in the sense that the lead core is inserted from the front of the jacket "cup" and then swagged to final shape. This leaves a full covering on the base of the bullet and a more uniform base which is critical to accuracy. Many military bullets have the lead core inserted from the rear so the nose is "solid" and there is a bit of exposed lead in the center of the base of the bullet.
> 
> However the bullet makers make no claims as to how effective these bullets are on game and suggest very close versions that are labeled as hunting bullets for hunting.
> ...


You make a good point, and that may be the answer to my sniper question.
Makes perfect sense, too, since those bullets are made to be more accurate over a longer distance, than other types.
If I have to _insert_ a 168 gr. bullet through the Czar's ear at 1/2 mile, a match type bullet would be my preferred projectile.

Elvis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2017)

Clayton Magnet said:


> Classic myth of the 45 ACP "stopping power".
> No pistols have "stopping power", with the possible exception of some magnum calibers. All they are good for, .45 ACP included, is punching holes in a bad guy until something important is hit, or he bleeds out. Which is why shot placement is more important than the holes being a slightly larger diameter. A flatter shooting, greater penetrating cartridge combined with increased magazine capacity is the norm. The difference in energy between the 9X19mm and .45 ACP is much less then people generally think



Thank you, You beat me to it.


----------



## NVSMITH (Oct 9, 2017)

-I came into the US Army with the Model 1911 and was very comfortable with it. It was much more reliable than the M-9s we were first issued as they had problems with slides cracking. We had to log how many rounds were fired in each pistol. 
-Personally I think the Taurus Model 92 is a better design than the Beretta; I like the ease of operating the safety, not that I would use the safety on a DA pistol in a nasty social environment.
-I've never fired a SIG but they seem nice. I did, unofficially, carry a Browning HP for a while and did not feel "naked" due to the 9mm cartridge. I've fired a few Glocks, 9mm & .45, and can't get too enthused about them.
-Some of our SOF guys carried .40 S&Ws and 10mm in Afghanistan; don't know what make but the .40s dropped out quickly.
-RE: hollowpoints, softpoints, etc. https://www.defense.gov/Portals/1/Documents/pubs/Law-of-War-Manual-June-2015.pdf will take you to the current (2015) US DoD Law of War Manual. You will find that there are circumstances in which FMJ bullets are not required. Remember that terrorists, per se, are not covered by the Geneva Conventions and that most countries consider acts of terrorism to be criminal acts vice acts of war.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2017)

They must have fixed the M9 problem. My issue M9 never failed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you.

I seen to remember that some of the slide cracking was caused by using sub-machine gun ammo in the pistols? Could be wrong?

There was a 147 grain bullet with a subsonic muzzle velocity being used for submachine gun use (for use with silencers) that somehow achieved wider issue than intended vs the standard 115-125 grain supersonic bullets. Hey, if Special Forces use it it must be good right 
However the heavier bullets increased the recoil speed of the slides of the M9. 

At least that's one story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 11, 2017)

I like Stealth. so i would preffer a silenced weapon. i like old guns, so i yhink "Welrod" ïs a good Option. any Sugestions?


----------



## The Basket (Oct 11, 2017)

Browning hi power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Oct 12, 2017)

...KIDDING! I'm just kidding!
I'm a kidder, I kid. Just Joshin'. Don't be alarmed...I already named the 1911 and P220 as my choices. =)


Elvis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi point in 45?
Surely 9mm?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Oct 13, 2017)

They use them to hammer tent spikes with..


----------

